# [SOLVED] Gentoo - iPlus - Samsung nc10

## calif

Witam!

Kupiłem netbook'a Samsung NC10 od firmy Plus GSM wraz z wbudowanym internetem - tzn. iPlus.

Czy da się uruchomić internet od iPlus na Gentoo?

Jeśli tak, jak to zrobić? Od czego mam zacząć?

Dane laptopa:

```
http://www.iplus.pl/materialy/specyfikacja_techniczna_netbooka_samsung.pdf
```

```
http://www.notebookcheck.pl/Recenzja-Samsung-NC10-z-iPlus.13245.0.html
```

Mini Notebook Samsung NC10 HSPA

Proszę o pomoc!

Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

califLast edited by calif on Sun Jul 04, 2010 12:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unK

Sprawdzałeś rozwiązania stąd? ;p

----------

## calif

Tak.

Dużo stronek przeglądałem, jednak nie znalazłem rozwiązania, dlatego napisałem.  :Smile: 

----------

## mormo

hej 

na mojej skromnej stronce http://lnxadmin.pl/ w dziale skrypty mam pare skrytpow uruchamiajacych iplusa na gentoo.

A tak pozatym jesli karta jest wykrywana jako USB to 

poprostu Network Manager uruchomi Ci iplusa automatycznie.

----------

## calif

Zaraz posprawdzam skrypty i dam znać.

Jak uruchomić NetworkManager w trybie graficznym?

 :Smile: 

----------

## mormo

nm-applet

----------

## calif

Witam.

Zainstalowałem "networkmanager" oraz "nm-applet", gdy włączam NetworkManager nic się nie dzieje, gdy włączam nm-applet wyskakują takie błędy:

```
home calif # nm-applet

libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

(nm-applet:32734): libnotify-CRITICAL **: notify_get_server_caps: assertion `proxy != NULL' failed

** (nm-applet:32734): WARNING **: <WARN>  bus_init(): Could not get the session bus.  Make sure the message bus daemon is running!  Message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

** (nm-applet:32734): WARNING **: <WARN>  bus_init(): Could not get the system bus.  Make sure the message bus daemon is running!  Message: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

** (nm-applet:32734): CRITICAL **: nm_dbus_settings_system_new: assertion `dbus_connection != NULL' failed

Błąd GConf: Nie można nawiązać połączenia z serwerem konfiguracji. Możliwe, że konieczne będzie uaktywnienie obsługi TCP/IP w konfiguracji ORBit, może to też być spowodowane blokadami NFS pozostałymi po awarii systemu. Aby uzyskać więcej informacji proszę odwiedzić stronę http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/. (szczegóły -  1: Nie można uzyskać połączenia z sesją: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

** (nm-applet:32734): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_connection_register_g_object: assertion `connection != NULL' failed

** (nm-applet:32734): CRITICAL **: dbus_g_proxy_call: assertion `DBUS_IS_G_PROXY (proxy)' failed

** (nm-applet:32734): WARNING **: <WARN>  request_name(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service.

  Error: (-1) (unknown)

(nm-applet:32734): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/system/networking/connections' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0xa011330

```

Co teraz?

emerge --info

```
home calif # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_N270_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 06 Jun 2010 13:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Co mam robić?

----------

## mormo

/etc/init.d/NetworkManager start ?

----------

## calif

Ok, teraz działa. Tylko są dwie sprawy.

Na początku chcę skonfigurować WiFi.

```
home calif # ifconfig wlan0 up

wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: Nie ma takiego urządzenia
```

Co zrobić, aby było to urządzenie?

Druga sprawa:

co powpisywać w odpowiednie miejsca podczas dodawania połączenia do sieci komórkowych?

Pozdrawiam serdecznie!

----------

## mormo

wszysko masz w autokonfiguracji  :Smile: 

ale to jest pikus 

czy system wykryl twoja karte wwan ? (iplus) ?

----------

## calif

Tak, wykrył.

lsusb

```
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04e8:6773 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd 

```

Co dalej?

PS.

Dokładne info:

```
home calif # lsusb -v -s 005

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04e8:6773 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            2 Communications

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x04e8 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd

  idProduct          0x6773 

  bcdDevice            0.01

  iManufacturer           3 SAMSUNG Electronics CO.,Ltd.

  iProduct                2 SAMSUNG HSPA Modem

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           90

    bNumInterfaces          3

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          1 Samsung Configuration

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         2 Communications

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Abstract (modem)

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 AT-commands (v.25ter)

      iInterface              0 

      CDC Header:

        bcdCDC               1.10

      CDC ACM:

        bmCapabilities       0x02

          line coding and serial state

      CDC Call Management:

        bmCapabilities       0x03

          call management

          use DataInterface

        bDataInterface          1

      CDC Union:

        bMasterInterface        0

        bSlaveInterface         1 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               5

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass        10 CDC Data

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval              32

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval              32

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        2

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval              32

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval              32

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            2 Communications

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

```

----------

## calif

Witam ponownie.

Rozwiązał się problem z tym modemem. Niestety później coś popsułem w systemie i musiałem przeinstalowac gentoo.

Wtedy wkompilowałem w jądro obsługę ppp i NetworkManager (razem z nm-applet) sam wykrył sieć i ją uruchomił.

Nie bałem się instalacji, bo wiedziałem, że uda mi się uruchomić internet poprzez modem.

Zainstalowałem system, networkmanagera i nm-applet. Uruchomiłem te programy po kolei, ale niestety w nm-applet nie było połączenia z tym modemem (był tylko eth i wlan).

Co mam zrobić? Czy zapomniałem o jakimś programie?

Proszę o szybką (jak najszybszą) pomoc.

Będę przeogromnie wdzięczny.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie!

calif

PS.

Spotkałem się z opiniami, że nie ma problemu z uruchomieniem tego połączenia w Gentoo przez NM, nawet napisał ktoś wyżej o tym.

Sprawdziłem te opinie i stwierdziam, że tak jest - ale dlaczego teraz coś mi nie działa?

podejrzewam brak programów,

mam dhcpcd, ppp, wvdial ..

----------

## p_d

Witaj

Zreinstalowałeś system a więc i jądro systemu. Wniosek z tego że skoro nie widać go (modemu) w systemie to nie masz jego obsługi w kernelu. Proponuję zajrzeć do sekcji usb --> serial converter.

Jeżeli to option to są sterowniki w jądrze potem aby usb_modeswitch i dziala  :Smile: 

Ps. dziś będę z tym samym walczył na gnome (na kde działa)

Powodzenia

----------

## calif

lsusb znajduje modem.

Własnie w tym problem, że system widzi, a nm-applet i NM nie.

BTW.

Masz takiego samego netbooka? 

Jeśli tak, to możesz podać swój /usr/src/linux/.config?

----------

## calif

Witam,

piszę jeszcze raz, ponieważ zapomniałem dodać swoich aktualnych informacji, typu emerge --info itp.

Mam nadzieję, że to pomoże.

lsusb -vv -s 005 :

```

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04e8:6773 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            2 Communications

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x04e8 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd

  idProduct          0x6773 

  bcdDevice            0.01

  iManufacturer           3 SAMSUNG Electronics CO.,Ltd.

  iProduct                2 SAMSUNG HSPA Modem

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           90

    bNumInterfaces          3

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          1 Samsung Configuration

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         2 Communications

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Abstract (modem)

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 AT-commands (v.25ter)

      iInterface              0 

      CDC Header:

        bcdCDC               1.10

      CDC ACM:

        bmCapabilities       0x02

          line coding and serial state

      CDC Call Management:

        bmCapabilities       0x03

          call management

          use DataInterface

        bDataInterface          1

      CDC Union:

        bMasterInterface        0

        bSlaveInterface         1 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               5

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass        10 CDC Data

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval              32

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval              32

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        2

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval              32

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval              32

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            2 Communications

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)
```

dmesg | grep 04e8 (to jest idVendor) :

```
[    1.169024] usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

[    1.295283] usb 1-7: New USB device found, idVendor=04e8, idProduct=6773

[    1.295398] usb 1-7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
```

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.30-tuxonice-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-tuxonice-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_N270_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 27 Jun 2010 11:30:23 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -mmmx -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -mmmx -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri dvd extras fam fortran gdbm gpm iconv kde modules mudflap nano-syntax ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl ppp pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl symlink sysfs tcpd tools truetype unicode vim-syntax x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel fbdev" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Zainstalowalem:

ppp, wvdial, networkmanager, nm-applet. 

Dodałem połączenie GSM connection 1 w nm-applet (zakładka polączenie komórkowe)

nr: *99#

user: internet

pass: internet

APN: internet

network: nic

pin: nic

puk: nic

(czyli tak jak było, zanim zainstalowałem system ponownie)

Zaznaczyłem dostępne dla wszystkich użytkowników i łączenie automatyczne.

Dodałem NetworkManager do default.

Usunąłem z default uruchamianie eth0 i wlan0.

Co robić?

Zainstalować jakiś program? Dodać jakieś flagi?

Pozdrawiam serdecznie!

----------

## mormo

odpal sobie jakiegos knopixa zobacz czy tam działa, jak wykrywa urzadzenie.

zobacz z jakich modułów korzysta itd itp

----------

## p_d

Co Ci zwróciło takie polecenie?

```
ls -l /dev/umtsmodem
```

Jeżeli masz wynik zgodny z założeniami czyli masz taki nod to system go wykrywa i jest ok. nm-applet przy użyciu modem-managera może nie umieć się dogadać z nim dlatego spróbuj wvdialem.

Tutaj masz co prawda z Fedory howto ale na sama idea przecież zostaje ta sama.

http://zarzecki.com/samsung-nc10/

Ja mam Acera One D250 też z iPlusa (byłego) bo wszystko świadczące o iPlusie wyrzuciłem (łącznie z Biosem). Narazie wszystko pięknie działa  :Smile: 

Zobacz również czy masz zainstalowanego modemmanagera z gałęzi net-misc.

----------

## calif

```
home calif # ls -l /dev/umtsmodem

ls: nie ma dostępu do /dev/umtsmodem: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

```

Na to HOWTO już się natknąłem, ale przed reinstalacją Gentoo, NetworkManager automatycznie wykrywał połączenie i łączył.

Mam wbudowany modem (nie modem podłączany).

Nie mam zainstalowanego modemmanagera, zainstalować?

----------

## p_d

odmaskuj najnowszego networkmanagera nm-applet potem doinstaluj modemmanagera. to wlasnie on gada z modemem  :Smile:  no chyba że chcesz sam to robic przez pppd

----------

## calif

Nie chcę przez pppd.

Dodatkowo napiszę, że zainstalowałem tuxonice, zamiast gentoo-sources, co muszę wkompilować oprócz obsługi pppd, żeby działało?

A może nie potrzebny jest tuxonice?

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## SlashBeast

tuxonice jest do obslugi hibernacji, nie do obslugi modemu 3G.

----------

## p_d

Tuxonice to kernel z łatami pod kątem hibernacji, poza tym to normalny kernel. Proponuję abyś z kategorii networking --> usb adapters oraz usb --> serial converter wszystko skompilował jako moduły albo wkompilowal na stale (nie polecam). Po tym kroku zobaczył czy jakieś nowe moduły się załadowały względnie poszukał nowych urządzeń w /dev albo zmian w wynikach lsusb lspci.

Znalazłem w usb --> serial converter wpis pod kątem usb vendor_id pasującym do Twojego czyli "0x04e8" ale nie zgadza się product_id. A co za tym idzie moim zdaniem będziesz musiał zgłosić do wbudowania w kernel łatkę z poprawnymi vendor_id i product_id. Taka sytuacje miałem z ZTE MF330 na pcmcia. Po odpowiedniej modyfikacji kodu źródłowego kernela raptem modem się znalazł i działał. 

Zaczynam mieć wątpliwości czy łączyłeś się za pomocą tego konkretnego modemu z internetem  :Smile: 

----------

## calif

Wiem, że tuxonice ma łatki tylko związane z hibernacją, ale chyba podstawowy .config był inny nie? Przez co mogły być odznaczone rzeczy, które była zaznaczone w gentoo-sources, czy się mylę?

Na 100% łączylem się przez ten modem. W domu mam internet tylko 512kb/s, a pobierałem wszystko z prędkością 300kb/s (iPlus - 7,2Mb/s).

Sprawdzałem przez testery łącza - wszystko wskazywało na iPlus.

A w nm-applet zaznaczone było GSM Connection 1, tak więc musi działać bez tego o czym piszesz (tzn. zmianach w kernelu - z poziomu kodu).

Wyżej pisali użytkownicy, że nie ma z tym problemu, na innych forach też - i nie miałem z tym problemu. Więc są 2 wyjścia - albo nie wkompilowałem czegoś do jądra, albo mam stare networkmanager, nm-applet i modemmanager (miałem wersję kernela 3.6.30 - a najnowsza jest 3.6.34 - taką mam teraz, a dodatkowo pobieralem wszystkie stabilne pakiety, teraz dodałem ~ prze x86 i są aktualizacje do wyżej wymienionych pakietów, pobieram je).

Jak pobiorę aktualizacje, to powiem co i jak, może zadziała.

Pozdrawiam!

@EDIT.

Znalazłem USB Converter Drivers (jakoś tak), 2 wpisy z 3g(umts) i wireless w nazwie,własnie kompiluję kernela z tymi modułami.

@EDIT2

Wkompilowałem, nie pomogło.

Dalej aktualizuje nm i nm-applet oraz mm.

Dodam jeszcze, że przed reinstalacją Gentoo, po uruchomieniu systemu (od razu łączył się NM z tą siecią) i wpisaniu ifconfig, pokazywało się urządzenie ppp0, teraz gdy wpiszę ifconfig ppp0 up, pokazuje, ze nie ma takiego urządzenia, może ta informacja w czymś pomoże?

Jes to Sieć WWAN.

Tak pokazuje przy specyfikacji komputera na stronie samsunga:

Sieć WWAN  	 Tak (HSPA)

----------

## p_d

wklej mi wynik z 

```
dmesg
```

----------

## calif

Rozwiązanie problemu:

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOL2TP=m

Instalacja NetworkManagera i działa.

Dziękuję wszystkim za pomoc!

----------

